# Möchte geworben werden!



## Murkablo (23. Oktober 2012)

Seid gegrüßt!

Da mein derzeitiger Account in Kürze ausläuft und die Battlechest 3.0 derzeit so unverschämt günstig ist, suche ich hiermit jemanden der/die mich werben möchte.

Ich habe vor, mehrere Charakere zu leveln - allerdings ganz entspannt.  Ich spiele nicht 24/7 und bin werktags ab den späten Nachmittagstunden bzw. abends online. Am Wochenende habe ich mehr Zeit. 

Ich bin selbst 25 Jahre alt und sehr entspannt was das Spielen angeht. Ich suche nach einer etwa gleichaltrigen Person, die ähnliche Vorstellungen von dem RAF-Programm hat.

Der Server ist relativ egal, wobei ich einen gut besuchten PvP-Server bevorzugen würde. Fraktion sollte hauptsächlich Horde sein, wobei man sicherlich auch den ein oder anderen Allianz-Charakter erstellen könnte.

Dann haut mal in die Tasten! 

Murk


----------



## Murkablo (26. Oktober 2012)

Bin weiterhin auf der Suche.


----------



## Murkablo (12. Dezember 2012)

Bin wieder auf der Suche! :-) Key bezahle ich selbstverständlich selbst.


----------



## Jackius (12. Dezember 2012)

kann dich gerne einladen spiele blackmoore horde kannst gerne in meine neugegründete gilde und mit was aufbauen


----------

